# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  A Nice Flash Mob

## watson

Classical Archives: Don't Miss This

----------


## Black Cat

Loving it! A similar thing happened to me on the Tube in London - a group of strolling players wending their way through the crowd ...

----------


## denaria

omg awesome, thanks so much, my grin was as wide as players and passersbys watching it. So charming, so... unconventional, so... delightful. Thanks watson!

----------

